# The Jaguar car graveyard



## sureshank (Sep 4, 2016)

A couple of months back me and my friends made the long journey up to these neck of the woods and do a few explores to make it worth while as it was like a 4 hour drive so anyway this was the last location of the day and a very intresting explore love my car graveyard and to full one that was full of jags and a few other cars were great here is my video and pictures from the explore





Jaguer Car graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Jaguer Car graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Jaguer Car graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Jaguer Car graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Jaguer Car graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Jaguer Car graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Jaguer Car graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Jaguer Car graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Jaguer Car graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Jaguer Car graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Jaguer Car graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Jaguer Car graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## tazong (Sep 4, 2016)

Nicley done fella - loved the video


----------



## smiler (Sep 4, 2016)

Is that Lord Prescotts back yard?


----------



## dirge (Sep 4, 2016)

Some crackers there!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 4, 2016)

Superb shots there. If those jags still have their engines then they could be restored.


----------



## sureshank (Sep 4, 2016)

smiler said:


> Is that Lord Prescotts back yard?


could be mate lol


----------



## missypink (Sep 4, 2016)

Bet them Nissans would start after a quick battery charge!!


----------



## andylen (Sep 4, 2016)

Great set there son. Always excellent pics from you.


----------



## borntobemild (Sep 13, 2016)

I used to work for Jag. Shame to see them rotting away. There's plenty of enthusiasts who'd be happy to do them up.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice work,
I've been here many times as it's local to me, did you get in the old house too?
Nice to see it again.
Like the photos as well.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2016)

Amazing collection of classics!Great shots and video,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Terry1987 (Sep 22, 2016)

why was all the cars left there. does anyone know. some crackers there too. and nice video and pictures


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 23, 2016)

Terry1987 said:


> why was all the cars left there. does anyone know. some crackers there too. and nice video and pictures



I believe it used to be an executive saloon company where you can hire a car for weddings, meetings, etc but the company went bankrupt, or something like that.


----------



## Terry1987 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I believe it used to be an executive saloon company where you can hire a car for weddings, meetings, etc but the company went bankrupt, or something like that.


So what's going to happen to them now any ideas I wouldn't mind seeing if any going up for sale that one in the trailer looks decent always liked that one can't remember the name of it now but was a 3.0 litre if I mind correctly 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrench (Sep 23, 2016)

I think they are all well fooked now, been there many years. This place was a cracking hotel and beautiful wedding venue many years back.


----------



## Terry1987 (Sep 23, 2016)

Yea they all looked fooked bar one in trailer 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## old git (Dec 7, 2017)

Terry1987 said:


> So what's going to happen to them now any ideas I wouldn't mind seeing if any going up for sale that one in the trailer looks decent always liked that one can't remember the name of it now but was a 3.0 litre if I mind correctly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



XJS and a bit bigger than 3 litre too!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 8, 2017)

Good shots, shame its had so much vandalism this year


----------



## Safe Breaker (Feb 8, 2018)

Great stuff.. I like car grave yards ;-)
The Daimler in the first pic is a 4 litre!! and was last taxed in 2003.. so something to go on how long ago this yard was used.


----------



## Kaputnik (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice pics, Sureshank!
''Get the jag fixed up . . . Spend the weekend in the country'' - Withnail ;-)


----------



## killie_steve (Feb 14, 2018)

Cryin shame, surpised nobody's came in and fixed them up.


----------

